# Kreg bench top router table



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had a good look at the new Kreg bench top router table yesterday at my local Woodcraft store. This table has many nice features like a split fence and dust collection nozzle, and is a very good buy for the price. The only item they fell short on is the mounting plate does not have provision for guide bushings or changing the opening size. They are including two plastic featherboards with the table at no charge for a limited time.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

They look like they are built like an old ford truck, tough as all get out. Would be a nice portable table too. Always could buy an OP plate and cut it down  I was kind of surprised they jumped into this already full market but I guess it's made from stuff they can tool easily or already have the tooling. 

Corey


----------



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd interested in hearing reviews if anyone has tried the Kreg bench top router table. It does look sturdy and well designed. 

I've written to ask if they could offer a better insert plate and will let you know if they reply.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi azw

You may want to read the link below 

http://www.thefind.com/hardware/browse-Aluminum-Router-Table?cm_sp=bookmark-_-thefind-_-hardware


----------



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, Bj, Thanks. 

I've followed the link, but wasn't sure what I was supposed to see. Searching that site for Kreg, I found a WoodCraft video review, although it is probably more an infomercial than an objective review:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1213887953/bctid1213922069
That video is about a different free-standing Kreg router table. The one in the video also appears to have a more sophisticated fence than the bench top model.

It looks like the top on the Kreg's is only 1" thick. Maybe the metal under-supports compensate for the thinner top?


----------

